# St Joe GPS Coordinates



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Im looking for seom GPS coordinates in St Joe for areas such as:

North and South ends of "Junk Cars" 

North and South Structure Bars out from A-Frames

Thunder Mountain

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Dave
thefishdog


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I would also be interested in this info. I'll start looking now.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Go to maptech.com and either look on the topo map or the lake chart to find to coordinates.


----------

